# Probleme mit .htaccess Datei



## julchen (1. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein komplettes Verzeichnis durch Zugriff von ausserhalb schützen. Wenn der Benutzer dann Name und Passwort eingibt, soll er auf eine bestimmte .html Seite weitergeleitet werden. Ich hab das zwar hingekriegt aber irgendwie doch nicht. Wenn ich vom gleichen Rechner die .html Datei aufrufe komme ich nachher immer wieder rein ohne das die Passwortabfrage wieder erscheint. Ich möchte aber, dass die Passwortabfrage immer erscheint auch wenn ich auf "Aktualisieren" der Seite klicke. Dann noch eine Frage dazu. Wie kann ich einstellen, dass er dann nach dem Login auf eine bestimmte .html Datei springt. Momentan springt er auf die index.html.


Wer kann mir helfen?

Hier der Inhalt der .htaccess Datei welche direkt im Verzeichnis liegt:

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Restricted Directory"
AuthUserFile /pfadangabe/upload/.htpasswd
require valid-user

Die Passwortdatei liegt momentan noch im gleichen Verzeichnis. Ich werde diese dann aber ausserhalb ablegen. Das Passwort ist durch ein Generator verschlüsselt.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Enumerator (12. September 2009)

Moin!



			
				pause.perl.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...the Basic Authentication Scheme  according to the HTTP specification ... means that your browser sends your username and password with every request to the server. In that sense you are never logged into the server as in telnet or ftp connections. Every request is made independently from all previous requests and in that sense there is no concept of logging out. However, the user usually perceives the dialog as a session that is equivalent to a telnet or ftp session. But PAUSE does nothing to support this concept.
> 
> As a matter of fact, as long as your browser remembers your userid and password, it will send the associated HTTP header to PAUSE and PAUSE will answer the request. Browsers handle the cache of authentification data differently. If you want your browser to forget them, most browsers require you to shut the browser down.



Kurz: solange Du Dich auf HTTP-Authentification verlässt, gibt es keine zuverlässige Möglichkeit die erneute Passworteingabe zu erzwingen.

Gruß
Enum

PS:
Um eine andere Datei als die index.html zuerst aufzurufen, kannst du z.B. auf die DirectoryIndex - Direktive des Apache zurückgreifen...


----------

